# DirecTV Remote Control Software for windows?



## morrison22 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi. I have an HR22-100. I lost my remote. I was wondering if there is ay software available for windows that will allow me to control my receiver from windows. Its networked so it has an IP address. Is there anything out there?

Thanks


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There are ways to control DIRECTV receivers via serial connections from a PC to the receiver, with a thread somewhere around here for it, but your best bet is to find a new or used DIRECTV remote on eBay or elsewhere. They are sold in Best Buy and other chains for under $25, but you may also want to consider a universal remote, as there are some very inexpensive remotes in the same price range that may work for you.


----------



## Don Moe (May 22, 2005)

I recommend just ordering a new RC64RB backlighted remote from DirecTV for $25 plus tax. They didn't charge shipping when I bought it last year. This remote is just like the standard remote, but has a button on the right side to switch the backlighting on or off. This should really be the standard remote!

Don
Jupiter, FL


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

The only way to control the HR22-100 from a computer is via a serial port. I have a small Windows CE computer with 2 serial ports and an ethernet port. It connects to and controls both my TV and my HR21-700 via the serial ports. Any computer on the network can then control the TV and HR21 with an on screen remote.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

MountainMan10 said:


> The only way to control the HR22-100 from a computer is via a serial port. I have a small Windows CE computer with 2 serial ports and an ethernet port. It connects to and controls both my TV and my HR21-700 via the serial ports. Any computer on the network can then control the TV and HR21 with an on screen remote.


can you expand on this? actual setup, on screen remote program, ect.
I have been interested in this but keep forgetting to look into it.
any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You may find these documents to be of some help.

http://www.sbcatest.com/techsupport.htm


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I will look at them, thanks.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> can you expand on this? actual setup, on screen remote program, ect.
> I have been interested in this but keep forgetting to look into it.
> any info would be appreciated.


I have a small industrial computer running Windows CE that was left over from a project I did several years ago. The client didn't want the test computer back as it was already becoming obsolete.

I wrote a program using the documents listed above to control the HR21 over a serial port. On any computer in my house I can run an on screen remote control to control the HR. My tv can also be controlled through a serial port, so I added support for it also.

There are commercially available programs for controlling the HR series via an on screen remote control.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I think I see, thanks.


----------



## morrison22 (Jan 30, 2007)

> =There are commercially available programs for controlling the HR series via an on screen remote control.


Do you have any links to sites that show a review of the commercialy available software, or information on them?


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

I do not have any information on them. I looked at one a couple months ago. Don't remember how I found it. I think it was a link from a DBSTalk post, but I am not sure.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm using http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Controlling_DirecTV_Set_Top_Box_(STB)_via_USB_or_Serial with an H21-100 for MythTV. You don't need to run MythTV. You just need the perl script and ActivePerl for Windows.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

morrison22 said:


> Do you have any links to sites that show a review of the commercialy available software, or information on them?


Slingbox/player can do this... might be kind of an expensive/cumbersome solution for you though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> Slingbox/player can do this... might be kind of an expensive/cumbersome solution for you though.


Works here just fine...not cumbersome....and a Sling SOLO can be bought on sale for a pretty reasonable price.

It's also nice when you are traveling...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

good and interesting info, thank you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Works here just fine...not cumbersome....and a Sling SOLO can be bought on sale for a pretty reasonable price.
> 
> It's also nice when you are traveling...


It really depends on what "you" need ... If you only want to control the DVR from the same room, then I contend that hooking up a Slingbox, networking it, arranging for a PC to be in the room and also networked, and installing the software ... well, that may just be a tad cumbersome! :lol:

Any other use where more than just a remote control feature is needed is just fine!


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

You can send IR signals from your pc easily with several products. Try search for IrTrans.

You can distribute by wire the IR all around the house to any TV or other device. Search for Xantech

tenholde


----------



## jgbrown54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok. I got tired of lots of people talking about implementing the DirecTV SHEF on windows and no one doing it. There are several applications for Android around that implement it and they work very well. But I couldn't find one for Windows and when I did, it seemed to be a SPAM site.

So I implemented my own. They won't let post URLs because I'm new so we'll try this.........it can be found at instipics.com/DirecTV Remote 1009.zip

It is new and a work in progress so check back often.

After loading it, you will be asked for the IP address of your DirecTV receiver. It will communicate with your receiver over a network so your receiver must be connected. DIRECTV STBs may support Network Connections via an Ethernet Port and/or a Coax Connection. It is critical that only one of these interfaces be used and that both network types not be connected simultaneously on a given STB. Use of the Coax Connection is preferred. A DIRECTV Ethernet to Coax Adapter (DECA) may be used to bridge the Coax Network to the Home Ethernet Network.

In order to use SHEF in your network, it must be enabled in the set-top box by navigating to the “External Device” settings screen (Menu->System Setup->Whole-Home->External Device) screen. Once on this screen select “Allow” for “External Access”.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Wont install...says I need Microsoft.VisualBasic.PowerPacks.Vs Version 10.0.0.0 be installed in the Global Assembly Cache (GAC) first.

I have no idea what that is, but maybe you could include all the files needed in the zip?

Nevermind, found it at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=145727&clcid=0x804 but after installing that, it says its missing something else. To much trouble.


----------



## jgbrown54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Oops. Sorry. I guess I was in too big of a hurry. I never tried installing anywhere except on my PC which obviously has the required files.

Let me republish it and try it on a different PC before I say it's ready again.


----------



## jgbrown54 (Aug 8, 2012)

If you don't mind......could you try this file? There were a couple of Microsoft files that are required that you wouldn't have unless you have VB installed. Even if I try it on my other PC, it already has VB installed will work.

instipics.com/DirecTV Remote 1_0_0_10.zip


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

i use bluestacks (android for the pc) with the "directv pro" android app
kind of roundabout, but it works, also has apps for my tv and my receiver


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's a web based solution http://waltzremote.com/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I was about to post the same thing. Works great.


----------



## sjfshaun (Aug 16, 2012)

I am new to using HTTP commands. I have a good deal experience using serial commands.
I am trying to get these SHEF commands to work and not having any luck. I have a H24 receiver in my office with no satellite connection. I can ping the receiver. Should I be able to use SHEF commands while it is searching for satellite? Thanks.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

jdspencer said:


> Here's a web based solution http://waltzremote.com/


Sorry for reviving an old thread but this works great with my Colossus 2 on my PC!


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Suggestions I didn't see in the above posts.

1. If you are a long term DIRECTV customer, call customer care and beg for a freebie. They are more likely to cough up one for no charge now that AT&T drives the Mother Ship.

2. Don't use your pc, use your smartphone as a remote. I have two different Android phone apps that are quicker and more responsive than the native remotes.

3. Buy a used Logitech Harmony Universal Remote and program it to execute D* macros and instructions.


----------

